# Nutri-Vet Grass Guard? And Dry Food Recommendation?



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I dont believe in giving a dog something so their urine doesnt burn grass. You should see my lawn, I dont care if mine burn my grass. Giving them something that like could harm them down the road. Its not so much the urine that burns the grass its the sun beating down on the spot he/she peed on that burns the grass which is why many people do not water their grass/gardens until the sun goes down. 

As for food, I feed Acana. Ive had great results with it so far.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

debra1704 said:


> Do you recommend giving a supplement such as Nutri-Vet Grass Guard to your dog in order to prevent their urine from killing the grass? Is this the best product, or would you recommend another? Do these supplements really work? And is it true that this is more of a female dog problem?
> 
> Also, and I know I've asked this before (but forgot the answer), what would be your favorite dry dog food? Winter is currently on Life's Abundance, but her stools are quite large, and I read somewhere that a larger stool means that the food has a lot of unnecessary fillers in it. She is also very gassy. I have meant to switch her food for awhile, but keep procrastinating.


She is probably eating too much. As far as burning your grass, females do more damage because they squat not because there urine is different.

The burning is from nitrogen in the urine. 

Feed her less and you will have smaller stools and she won't be gassy. If you feed less there will also be less urea in her urine. She is eating protein that she doesn't need, so you have burned grass.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I feed mine FROMM Chicken a la Veg (kibble) and Honest Kitchen Force (topper).

FROMM has never had a recall and is US made


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

IMO- Grass Guard and Grass saver is a waste of money. On hot days I just poor a bucket of water where I see the dogs pee. Buddy squats like a girl . I have only a few yellow spots and they are full sun all day areas. Dog or no dog the grass would burn in those areas.

Buddy had horrible gas on Blue Buffalo but his poop was okay consistency and medium amount. He had large, soft but formed stool on Proplan. Smelly poops with both. 

He has pretty small poops now (fist sized) on FROMM and not that smelly.


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you for this info! We have 2 acres & I don't care about OUR grass, but we're staying with a relative, and they most certainly care about their lawn. Trying to be a cosiderate houseguest. Are the supplements definitely harmful, then? I will try dumping a bucket of water after.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

All that is in the grass guard is probiotics and vitamins/minerals. Why not just put her on a probiotic and a vitamin/mineral mix? I use Dr Goodpet Golden Age (senior) but you can use their Maximum protection version which is basically the same thing just for younger dogs. It says to give 1 scoop per 10lbs but I only use 3 scoops a day for my 60lb dog (I dont use this to prevent grass burning but now I will watch to see if I notice less burning). Then add in a good probiotic. Dr Good pet makes one but I just use an over the counter one from Walmart. I also read that adding Apple Cider Vinigar (the good stuff from the health food store with the "mother" still in it) will help reduce grass burning but I havent tried that myself.


----------

